# Kenzie's Rube Goldberg machine..



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Mackenzie, my oldest daughter, had to build a rube goldberg machine as a project for her science class. With a bit of help from her dad, she did a great job. The results are below.. Keep an eye out for some familiar items....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So, what'd she roll? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wunnerful, Shad. That's neat.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Did she yell Yahtzee?

Tom H


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be glad she didn't get carried away like these guys...
http://www.wimp.com/gomachine/


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job!

I've got a Rube Goldberg book from the 60's titled, "How to remove the cotton from a bottle of Aspirin". A classic.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go!

There's always this classic:


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I still want to know how those tires roll uphill.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 09 Mar 2010 11:07 AM 
I still want to know how those tires roll uphill. 
Adobe movie studio.....


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, Shad!


----------



## 3lphill (Feb 22, 2008)

I Love these things. About the Honda add look at 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh4zWeUDW-E 
I do not know how they made the tires roll up hill, but I would do it by weighting the tire to one side and as the mass moves down it rolls the tire up the ramp. 
Phillip


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a "How we did it." There were 2 hand built accords. They took one of them apart.

They put heavy weights inside the tires to get them to roll up hill. There are NO edits in the final film. Took 6 weeks to get it right.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey What grade did she get for her project? It was a neat project


----------

